

Why I didn’t switch to Jekyll - martinwolf
http://visuellegedanken.de/2014-03-24/why-i-didnt-switch-to-jekyll/

======
AdrianRossouw
I don't know why you think wordpress is future proof.

it has a user table, it can get hacked.

static html is waaaay more future proof than wordpress.

------
BESebastian
Reasons why the author didn't switch to Jekyll:

a) Didn't understand Jekyll.

~~~
AjithAntony
He said it took too long to build the site. Is he doing it wrong? The original
article he links to also reports that it took 50min to build 1000 pages. That
article and its comments suggest that that build time was unavoidable.

    
    
      > With all these features and extra pages to generate, it took Jekyll 50 minutes
      > to generate my site. That was 50 minutes between me and publishing a new post,
      > changing something in the layout, et cetera. Running through 1,100+ posts and
      > hundreds more archive and tag pages processing markdown, pygments and liquid is
      > no easy feat. Jekyll is not made for large sites.

------
AdrianRossouw
i'm itching to replace jekyll with a gulp based build script.

------
DrinkWater
useless read

